# Network Modules not loading at boot [Solved]

## Tefrem34

Hello to all on the forums.  :Smile: 

I am having issues, with what I belive, the network card not being loaded at boot on my new Gentoo intsallation. There are other things that seem to be not loading as well, but I don't know how to see what the errors are after grub boots into the system.

```
uname -a
```

```
Linux livecd 3.15.6-aufs-r1 #1 SMP Thu Aug 7 15:26:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

When I boot into kde, there is no internet connection. The eno1 isn't being loaded at boot and I can not get it to work.

I used the Genkernel and set up my network using dhcpd.

ifconfig for my network:

```
eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.182  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::a62:66ff:fe7e:de0a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 08:62:66:7e:de:0a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4304  bytes 5493120 (5.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2439  bytes 414527 (404.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfb300000-fb320000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 82  bytes 4140 (4.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 82  bytes 4140 (4.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# Set the dns_domain_lo variable to the selected domain name

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eno1="dhcp"
```

and:

```
ls /sys/class/net
```

```
eno1  lo
```

I fallowed the wiki instructions, but every time that I boot the module is not loaded.

I used 

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
```

 to see what the module would be called but I have no clue which one it might be. 

```
ethernet    mdio.ko  netconsole.ko  ppp   sungem_phy.ko  usb      virtio_net.ko  wan    wireless                                           

macvlan.ko  mii.ko   phy            slip  tun.ko         veth.ko  vmxnet3        wimax  xen-netback
```

Also, how would I find where the errors that I get when I boot into my system before I get the tty to load?

I am not sure what other information you need to help me, hopefully I got what is important.

Thanks for the help.Last edited by Tefrem34 on Sat Feb 27, 2016 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

try looking at it: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7746228.html#7746228

it would answer you most of your questions.

if you still cannot figure out yourself why you have no internet connection, here's what people will ask you (that by itself should hint you)

output of: route

content of: /etc/resolv.conf

if you want a quick guess.

your eno1 content in your ifconfig show the interface is up, configure and running, it mean you have probably not set any nameserver in your resolv.conf and as such you can ping any internet IP ( try ping 8.8.8.8 ) but your connection will fail to translate a name to an ip (you cannot resolve www.google.com to its ip because you have no dns server that would do that), so that is point #6 in my howto  :Smile: 

----------

## Tefrem34

Thank you for the link and tips krinn.

I am going to check them out and see if I can get it to work.

 *Quote:*   

> your eno1 content in your ifconfig show the interface is up, configure and running

  this is only because I am chrooted into my installation from the gentoo live disk that I am able to know what I have in my configuration files.

----------

## Tefrem34

Well I just went through your artical. Made the adjustments that where needed, however no change.

What I did descover when I ran 

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

 as well as 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eno1 start
```

 I got this message 

```
mount: mount point /gentoo does not exist
```

So is my entire system messed up because of this and none of the configs are able to be accessed because of it?

Is there a command that I can use to find out and fix it?

Thanks

----------

## Syl20

 *Tefrem34 wrote:*   

>  I got this message 
> 
> ```
> mount: mount point /gentoo does not exist
> ```
> ...

 

Did you copy-paste the /etc/fstab present in the live CD tree on your own Gentoo installation ? If so, perhaps you forgot to remove one or more lines you don't really need.

----------

## Buffoon

net.eno1 is supposed to be a symlink to net.lo, your symlink is absolute created from outside of chroot during installation. Delete and re-create it. You can create relative symlink.

----------

## Tefrem34

Thanks for the replies CneGroumF and Buffoon.

@CneGroumF, ya I had /Gentoo in my fstab for my root instead of /. I updated it and I stopped getting the first error of there being no /gentoo partition. However, I have my Storage hd listed in my fstab so that it will auto load, but I get an error with it as well. So in order to start my network manually I have to comment out my storage device in fstab. Then I can start my network with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eno1 start
```

I didn't copy and paste the /etc/fstab file that is on the live cd. I have made a copy of my previous configurations and keep it as a template to use when I do a fresh install of Gentoo. I just make sure that the dev/sd*# are the right ones. I don't know what I was thinking when I added the "/gentoo" in there.

@Buffoon, going to give it a go.

----------

## Tefrem34

Found that consolekit wasn't started and my sound card isn't being loaded either. What is going on?

----------

## Tefrem34

Okay now that I added consolekit to the run file. I restarted my system and the internet and other modules loaded. I even got the login manager to sign into, instead of the terminal and startx to get my desktop to load, along with other KDE features that where not loading.

So it could be due to the Storage device being in the fstab, it is still commented out, or I was missing some things from the run level. I don't know. I am going to try to un-comment my storage device from fstab and see if it will do the same thing as before.

But my sound card is not being detected or loaded.  :Sad: 

Edit: it is the storage device that is causing the issues with the proper modules being loaded.

So now that I have the network loading at boot I can figure out how to get my sound card detected and loaded at boot.

----------

